# Model engine fuel tank



## jpaul (Jun 14, 2010)

I just finished a fuel tank and wanted to share it with you. The tank is 1-1/2' in diameter and will be used 
to supply fuel to a Hit and Miss engine, the Farmboy designed by Jerry Howell.







The brass fuel tank was fabricated from a salvaged piece of tubing from a sink drain. The end caps were 
pressed from sheet stock. The machining process I followed appeared in Model Engine Builder, Issue No. 18.  
Many thanks to Dwight Giles of the Bay Engine Modelers for sharing his methods.

The end caps are disks, pressed in a die to form a cup similar to Engine Freeze Plugs. This is the third tank I 
have made in this fashion. I thought of using Freeze Plugs but I found my self wasting time at the parts counter, not knowing the "year, make and model" of the car . I couldn't get the attendant to find caps with a 1.437" 
diameter; his computer didn't list them that way.


----------



## tel (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking good - very tidy job.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice work on the end caps.

 If you don't mind a comment, I would make a plug instead of a cap for the filler. That way you have a much larger hole to pour the fuel into.

A short while ago, I showed one of mine where I drilled a small hole in the center of the plug, up to the end of the threads and then cross drilled to intersect the center hole. With an O ring under the top rim, it provided a seal when screwed down and an air vent when backed out a thread.


----------



## jpaul (Jun 15, 2010)

Stan,
Excellent observation (plug vs cap), and idea (a sealing cross vent hole). I collected several helpful techniques from your post. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=8797.msg94616#msg94616

I have Funnels in a couple of sizes as part of my travel kit. But it certainly makes a more efficient design to maximize the fill hole by using a plug instead of a cap as you offer. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## kustomkb (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice Paul!


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice looking tank, Paul!

Dean


----------

